# Best Earbuds for Digital Concert Hall and other symphony and chamber music



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Greetings Everyone,

I am new to this site and I am not an audiophile. I need to replace my Bose Earbuds (that I was very satisfied with) with a new pair of earbuds. I have earphones, but for several reasons I also have to have earbuds. I listen to all types of classical music: symphony, chamber, opera, solo, but most often symphony and chamber. I know you Audiophiles might laugh at this, but I use my earbuds through my computer and phone--and I thought the sound was wonderful with the Bose. I have read other posts on here and most are re/ headphones and in-ear buds for noise cancelling--I definitely cannot have noise cancelling. What am I willing to spend? Would love to spend $100 or less, but am willing to go to $200. I am EXTREMELY grateful your help; I bought replacement Bose and they are terrible.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi

I am one of the free spending, snobby audiophiles that you refer to. However, I have used earbuds, ranging from $5-80 dollars, and horrors, have attached them directly to my computer. I currently use a set by Klipsch that I think cost around $70.
I would regale you with tales of how you could really improve things by adding a inexpensive USB-DAC to this, but you probably could care less.
Try the online stores Audio Advisor or Musi Direct for a good selection of ear buds in all price ranges, and welcome to TC.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Josefina and welcome to TC. I'm the same as you and used to have a pair of Bose earbuds which I was quite happy with until they broke. Then I got some Klipsch which were also good but they broke too. I currently have a pair of Hifiman but they make a terrible noise when I touch the cord so seldom use them. I wish I had my old Bose back


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you for replying, Triplets. 

Hopefully I have correctly understood that you spoke with your tongue in cheek. I wrote with great deal of trepidation after reading all the responses in other threads for earphone recommendations!

I will look into Klipsch earbuds in that price-range. I WOULD like to read your thoughts about how I could improve my computer-based listening without spending a million dollars and without having to be an acoustics engineer or physicist. I will wait back to hear what you say before ordering anything.

Many Thanks and I've already enjoyed this forum by watching some recommended clavichord videos--wonderful stuff.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi D,

Once I have finally got in my ears new earbuds that I love I will send you a message. Thank you for your welcome!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

The problem with computers and sound quality is that computers use cheap DACs, or digital audio converters. You probably know that computers output information as a stream of 1s and 0s. A dac is responsible for turning those digits into sound (as represented by an analog wave form).
Cheap DACs flatten and compress music. You lose the sense of different orchestral choirs occupying their own space, of air between instruments, Singers lose their colorations and inflection, and low level detail such as double bases and timpani get smeared.
Many companies now make good inexpensive DACs that look like USB flash drives. They fit into the the USB port of the PC and the earbuds or headphones attach to the other end. You could get one of these and a decent set of buds, have a truly high quality
System, and be within your $200 budget.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

That sounds like a great idea, ty. I don't want to pester you, but I would be grateful if you would you recommend one or two DACs.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I use the Dragonfly by Audioquest. I think they were the first company to do the USB dac. It currently goes for around $130 but I paid $100 for the previous version. Other companies have tried to emulate them at lower price points. I'll check a little and get back.
One doesn't have to spend a lot of money to get great sound these days.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

RHAs are pretty good and about 120 bucks.

Try this page for inspiration (ignore the $1000+ earbuds at the start !!)

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/innerfidelitys-wall-fame-ear-monitors


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you again for all who responded to my post: gHeadphone I love the "ignore the $1000+ earbuds at the start"--it's like well if that's how much the really good one's cost I'm basically doomed. No, I don't feel that way after having done quite a bit of reading, but it's just funny to me.

Triplets: Reading a lot of the background info on the Klipsch website was very helpful. Articles about changing default bit rate and compression format on iTunes. I almost always buy CDs when they are available, but as you know not everything is available on CD, so I will experiment with those settings soon enough.

I also realize that earphones will only be as good as the receiver/amplifier that I use on my computer, so I'm not getting bent out of shape about buying the low-mid range buds from Klipsch. I haven't ordered anything yet, but this is where I tentatively stand at the moment:

Audioquest has released Version 1.2 of the Dragonfly DAC. It is also an amplifier, apparently. Price $150 at BestBuy. Klipsch is selling the "discontinued or older version x11i earbud for $199 the new 12i is $349, so that $199 seems like a deal. Or I might get the new 6i for $179. I'm leaning towards the 6i because on the chart with levels of bass, mid-range, treble the 6i is evenly balanced, while the mid-range buds emphasize the Bass. I don't want to drown out the flute, especially on the DigitalConcertHall. 

I won't order until I hear back from you. Thank you so much for your suggestions and explanations! Happy Thanksgiving, if I don't hear from you before then.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

The Dragonfly is being billed as a Headphone Amp. That applies more to Headphones than buds, because some headphones have a high impedance, making them hard to drive from a PC or cellphone/tablets without a separate amplifier. Buds for whatever reason are typically lower impedance than headphones, so it probably won't matter. A Dac will matter, imo.
I paid much less than $100 for my Klipsch buds a couple of years ago, and I think they are good value. Did Klipsch discontinue their cheaper offerings?
Is there a bricks and mortar store where you live that will let you audition buds and perhaps the Dragonquest?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I just checked the Audio Advisor site. I am somewhat surprised to see that the average price for buds seems to have dramatically increased. However, there are some resonantly priced buds from HiFiMan. This is a reputable high end company.
Again, if you can audition before you buy, that would be ideal.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Klipsch does have buds for $79 and $99. The $79 is an over-the-ear version, which I do not want. Both these below-$100 buds use a moving-coil design. All the other buds use "full range balanced armature". On all the audio pages I was looking at the "balanced armature" seemed to be highly favored. 

About 50 miles from me is a store that sells high end audio equipment. I thought they were just an entire house system place, but I am going to give them a call and see what they have in terms of buds for classical music. I might go down Black Friday.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I just wanted you to know (if you didn't already) that I just read that Klipsch earbuds are made in China. I am very surprised at this given all the their obvious pride in the founder of the company. It struck me odd that the made in the USA never was explicitly stated on the website.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Almost every audio company does their design in their parent company and then assembles in the PRC. All the great British Companies that seem so iconic to the U.K, like Quad, Bowers and Wilkens, Tannoy, and French and even Japanese companies follow suit.
It is to bad that you have to travel so far to audition something. You may want to call them first to make sure they will let you audition buds so that you won't be wasting your time.
I would seriously consider HiFi Man. They are pioneers inPlanar Magnetic headphones and High Rez portable players. I would have to think their buds would be pretty good.
Regarding different tech approaches, it can be a fallacy that the newest tech sounds the best. Older technologies well implemented can be excellent. After all, the 'Klipshhorn' speaker basic design dates back to the 1940s.
Your ears are the best judge. If you can't make the journey to the store, the online sites offer return policies. Returning an ear bud is a lot easier than returning a set of 5 speakers and a subwoofer


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm using Sure 535's, they have been excellent in everything from techno and hip hop to classical including use on mp3 players and the computer. one nice thing they come with is about a dozen different earpieces of different types and materials so you can find ones that work the best for you.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Shure earbuds are very good but the 535s are expensive.

I agree with the HIFIMAN recommendation, i love their stuff. 

My own personal recommendation would be the Etymotic range


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

JosefinaHW said:


> Thank you for replying, Triplets.
> 
> Hopefully I have correctly understood that you spoke with your tongue in cheek. I wrote with great deal of trepidation after reading all the responses in other threads for earphone recommendations!
> 
> ...


As mentioned already by other posters, the way to get better sound from a computer will be a budget DAC. AudioQuest Dragonfly has already been mentioned. Other DACs in a similar format would be Cambridge Audio DAC Magic XS, AudioEngine D3, and Fiio K1. Even cheaper solution would be something like a NuForce uDAC3, but less portable.

As for earbuds, if you are okay with in-ear monitors rather than just earbuds, then I would recommend the Etymotic HF5 in your price rance. It is known for details. RHA someone mentioned is tuned more of a v-shape sound signature which is usually better for pop and other types of music. I own both the HF5 and RHA 750i.

Another obviously choice in your budget and not hard to find at all is the Shure 215. For these, I would only buy from a reputable brick-and-mortar store. I would completely avoid buying online unless it's Amazon or something.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

Klipsch Image S4 earphones are super-comfortable and quite reasonably priced, but apparently they have been replaced by the Klipsch S4 earphones (without the "Image").

Anyway, that's what I would recommend for less than $100; and that's what I will problably buy if my current S4's ever give out.

http://www.klipsch.com/products/image-s4-black-in-ear-headphones


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Centropolis said:


> As mentioned already by other posters, the way to get better sound from a computer will be a budget DAC. AudioQuest Dragonfly has already been mentioned. Other DACs in a similar format would be Cambridge Audio DAC Magic XS, AudioEngine D3, and Fiio K1. Even cheaper solution would be something like a NuForce uDAC3, but less portable.
> 
> As for earbuds, if you are okay with in-ear monitors rather than just earbuds, then I would recommend the Etymotic HF5 in your price rance. It is known for details. RHA someone mentioned is tuned more of a v-shape sound signature which is usually better for pop and other types of music. I own both the HF5 and RHA 750i.
> 
> Another obviously choice in your budget and not hard to find at all is the Shure 215. For these, I would only buy from a reputable brick-and-mortar store. I would completely avoid buying online unless it's Amazon or something.


Thank you very much for your advice, Centropolis. I am very grateful.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

gHeadphone said:


> Shure earbuds are very good but the 535s are expensive.
> 
> I agree with the HIFIMAN recommendation, i love their stuff.
> 
> My own personal recommendation would be the Etymotic range


Thank you for your recommendation; I am very grateful.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

gHeadphone said:


> Shure earbuds are very good but the 535s are expensive.
> 
> I agree with the HIFIMAN recommendation, i love their stuff.
> 
> My own personal recommendation would be the Etymotic range


Thank you for your recommendations; I am very grateful.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

chesapeake bay said:


> I'm using Sure 535's, they have been excellent in everything from techno and hip hop to classical including use on mp3 players and the computer. one nice thing they come with is about a dozen different earpieces of different types and materials so you can find ones that work the best for you.


Thank you for sharing this info with me; I am very grateful.


----------



## conclass (Jan 12, 2013)

I have the Audio-Technica ATH-AD700 Open-air Dynamic Audiophile Headphones. They are around 100$. They are perfect for listenning to classical/jazz/instrumental etc... The only negative aspect of this head-phone is that they are "open-air", which means that you can hear sounds coming from the "outside". The open-air HD lets sound travel (think of "surround sound'). 


PROS 
Incredibly accurate sound
Very wide soundscape
Comfortable to wear even after several hours

CONS
Could grip a little tigher (especially on smaller heads!)
Bass could use a little more work


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

conclass said:


> I have the Audio-Technica ATH-AD700 Open-air Dynamic Audiophile Headphones. They are around 100$. They are perfect for listenning to classical/jazz/instrumental etc... The only negative aspect of this head-phone is that they are "open-air", which means that you can hear sounds coming from the "outside". The open-air HD lets sound travel (think of "surround sound').
> 
> PROS
> Incredibly accurate sound
> ...


Thank you for the recommendation, Conclass. I've learned quite a bit in the past week about headphones and in-ear-phones. I've had a pair of Bose Ae2 open air headphones for several years, not having used any other headphones I am very pleased with them. I've added the Audio-Technicas to my Amazon wishlist as a reminder for the future.

What I need at this time is an earbud or in-ear-phone. I've never used an in-ear headphone, but I am going to purchase a pair, possibly 2-3 different to compare sometime before Tuesday (big sales here in the US thru Monday). I will let you know how it all turns out. Many Thanks.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Earbuds, In-Ear Phones and DAC I Purchased, Returned and Kept:

Now Own:

1. Audiquest Dragonfly 1.2 DAC and Amplifier $149 (November): I bought this instead of version one because I could get it from a bricks-and-mortor store (BestBuy)--was a little concerned amplifier would reduce quality of DAC alone. It did increase the quality of the sound played through my Dell PC but I have a feeling that I had a very good sound card (built in DAC?) to begin with: when I purchased this Dell several years ago I asked for them to construct the best possible model for all uses. 

2. Klipsch Ref x6i Black $179 in-ear Phones (early December) I love these. They are my first pair of in-ear headphones. They were extremely comfortable the first time I put them in my ears and very easy for me to locate properly in my ears. I still don't have the words to describe how well these work for me--it sounds like the music is inside my head; the music sparkles but isn't cold or harsh; I noticed that I could hear each individual instrument or instrumental sections much better--before these I had to strain my ear and focus my eyes sharply on a musician in certain pieces to hear them clearly., esp. the flute when it was playing at same time as clarinets and oboe. The cables/wires are very sturdy and do not curl up because they are encased by a thick transparent covering--they don't feel too delicate in any way.

2. Bose Sounds True earbuds $85 (early December) Very nice sound for me. No, they don't have that wonderful sensation of the music being in my head but I would describe the sound as a scaled-down version of the Klipsch--noticeable when used right after the Klipsch, but still very enjoyable. I care for my elderly parents at night and I need an earbud that can be frequently pulled out quickly without any damage.

Returned:

1. HIFI Man Es100 Earbud $69 (early December) I realize that everybody's ear is different, maybe? something was wrong with them, but I thought the sound from these was terribly metallic and almost distorted--they were disturbing. 

2. HIFI Man Re-600s In-ear Phones $149 (early December) These arrived after the Klipsch and I was shocked by the poor quality of the sound in comparison to both the Klipsch and the Bose. I fiddled with the fittings and the placement in the ear for quite awhile but no difference, maybe they are just not the right size for my ear, but if asked I would certainly recommend the Klipsch (and Bose earbud).

My biggest problem was with the return of the HiFi Man products. I did get my refund but not until the first week of February. I took the risk and purchased them from the HiFi Man website (I couldn't find them in any mortar-brick store within 150 miles from me.) I had to repeatedly send e-mail after e-mail to get the refund; to their credit someone always responded back to each e-mail....

Thank you all (Triplets, D. Smith, gHeadphone, Chesapeake Bay, Grizzled Ghost, Centropolis and Conclass!) for taking the time to introducing me to the new equipment and making all your recommendations; I am VERY grateful and VERY pleased!


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

What about closed back, noise blocking, headphones? These do not use electronic noise cancellation, I have the Senn HD 280 Pro and would recommend it (not as good as my Senn HD 650, but the latter does not block external noise, and is not as forgiving to non-audiophile set-ups.)


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

:Mal, Thanks for suggestion. To make a long story short.... I started this thread because I had just broken my earbuds and I just wanted new earbuds. After TC suggestions and info, (1) realized that I did not have the DAC or amplifier to power those very costly headphones; (2) didn't like the idea of wearing a large, heavy, perspiration-inducing headphone; (3) not ready to spend that kind of money and go through that kind of experimentation; and, (4) [_I imagine you audiophiles really might disagree with this_...] read on Klipsch site that in-ear headphones enable a more accurate transmission/perception of the sound because they are closer (distance and touch) to the inner-ear.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Bumping this thread to get some more recent recommendations for decent in-ear earbuds for listening to classical. My budget would ideally be in the $120-150 range, but I'd be willing to consider up to $200. I mainly listen to symphonic and chamber music, but I'd also be using them for podcasts/youtube. I mostly listen on my laptop and sometimes from my smartphone. I don't really care about wireless/Bluetooth, but if there are any options in my price range that don't compromise sound quality I would be interested in hearing about them. I'd also be willing to consider a DAC/earbud combo as long as it is within my budget if you think that it might give me more "bang for the buck".

I love classical music, but I am not an audiophile and I feel completely lost when it comes to the best technology with which to enjoy this hobby. I'd be grateful for any recommendations anyone can provide.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

This guy is well respected in the audiophile community, and he ranks hundreds of earbuds all across the range of prices. The best bang for buck earbuds under $200 seem to be the Moondrop Kato (wired) and the Samsung Galaxy Buds Pro (wireless).



https://crinacle.com/rankings/iems/


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

SuperTonic said:


> Bumping this thread to get some more recent recommendations for decent in-ear earbuds for listening to classical. My budget would ideally be in the $120-150 range, but I'd be willing to consider up to $200. I mainly listen to symphonic and chamber music, but I'd also be using them for podcasts/youtube. I mostly listen on my laptop and sometimes from my smartphone. I don't really care about wireless/Bluetooth, but if there are any options in my price range that don't compromise sound quality I would be interested in hearing about them. I'd also be willing to consider a DAC/earbud combo as long as it is within my budget if you think that it might give me more "bang for the buck".
> 
> I love classical music, but I am not an audiophile and I feel completely lost when it comes to the best technology with which to enjoy this hobby. I'd be grateful for any recommendations anyone can provide.


For Bluetooth, have a look at the Soundcore Liberty 3 Pro's or the new Liberty 4's. I have the former, and they're a great earbud for the price. I haven't heard the Liberty 4's, but the reviews have been very favorable - I'm waiting to see if they get discounted during the holidays.

For wired connection, I don't like to spend a lot of $$$ on IEM's - if I really want to listen with a wired device, I usually stick with my Sennheiser HD600's. But I did buy a pair of these 7Hz Salnotes Zeros a couple of months ago after seeing some reviews:









Amazon.com: Linsoul 7Hz Salnotes Zero HiFi 10mm Dynamic Driver in-Ear Earphone IEM with Metal Composite Diaphragm Stainless Steel Faceplate Detachable 2Pin OFC Cable (Black) : Electronics


Amazon.com: Linsoul 7Hz Salnotes Zero HiFi 10mm Dynamic Driver in-Ear Earphone IEM with Metal Composite Diaphragm Stainless Steel Faceplate Detachable 2Pin OFC Cable (Black) : Electronics



www.amazon.com





The sound is really pretty stunning for $20.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

wkasimer said:


> For Bluetooth, have a look at the Soundcore Liberty 3 Pro's


For some reason, the Liberty 3 Pro's are down to $89 on Amazon at the moment - they're a steal at that price.


----------

